# Microprocesador que funciona con aire



## capitanp (Sep 7, 2009)

En la Universidad de Michigan han desarrollado unmicroprocesador de 8 bits, basado en un complejo sistema de válvulas, que es capaz de funcionar como un microprocesador tradicional sin necesidad de electricidad. El invento, que difícilmente se utilice algún día para construir un ordenador, sólo necesita aire a presión para realizar su trabajo.




 

No deja de ser una curiosidad de laboratorio, y difícilmente tenga alguna utilidad práctica. Sin embargo, es casi imposible no maravillarse ante el ingenio de Minsoung Rhee y Mark Burns, ambos de la Universidad de Michigan. Utilizando un complicado circuito basado en tubos y válvulas, estos dos inventores han desarrollado el equivalente de unmicroprocesador de 8 bits como el que hacía funcionar a las Commodore 64 o Sinclair Spectrum, que no basa su funcionamiento ni en el silicio ni en la electricidad: su invento procesa señales binarias mediante la presencia o ausencia de presión de aire. En efecto, las cadenas de 1s y 0s fluyen a través de los canales del procesador, atravesando (o no, según corresponda) una serie de válvulas neumáticas que sirven para controlar del flujo de las señales.
Evidentemente no estamos ante el procesador más rápido del mundo. La velocidad del flujo de aire dentro del “microprocesador neumático” no tiene nada que hacer frente a los electrones que circulan casi a la velocidad de la luz dentro de un chip convencional. Rhee y Burns se han limitado a replicar la arquitectura de un microprocesador convencional mediante puertas lógicas, flip-flops y registros implementados con elementos de la neumática. Una simple curiosidad, que seguramente les demandó unas cuantas horas de desarrollo y un buen montón de billetes.



Video

Fuente y un video


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 7, 2009)

menuda forma de tirar el dinero... eso sí, la potencia no se pierde en calor


----------



## snowboard (Sep 7, 2009)

me gusto, voy a investigar mas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2009)

*Gracias por la curiosidad Capitanp*


----------



## electrodan (Sep 7, 2009)

No hay salida para los datos? Como se programa?


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 7, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> No hay salida para los datos? Como se programa?



Se programa con un compresor no???


----------



## fernandob (Sep 7, 2009)

cuando la salida se tira "un pedito" es un 1 .
silencio es =0


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> No hay salida para los datos? Como se programa?


 

Entradas a sopladitas 

Salidas a chifletes che ! ! !


----------



## electrodan (Sep 7, 2009)

Antes de procesar nada, la máquina debe tener un juego de instrucciones que le digan que hacer con las entradas ("sopladitas").


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> cuando la salida se tira "un pedito" es un 1 .
> silencio es =0


 

Un berp es error de programa  ???????????? sería la pantalla azul de guindous ??? 


. . .  ¿cuál será el idioma fuente . . . compresor1.0?


----------



## Nepper (Sep 7, 2009)

Yo en la secundaria quería hacer algo parecido pero con agua, ni siquiera un microprocesador, solamente, unos 3 o 4 transistores o 1 flip flop para exponer y explicar a los no técnicos (y a técnicos tambien) el significado de funcionamiento de los transistores y de esta forma, un procesador... pero mi profesor me dijo que estaba loco!!! LOC0!!!! 

entonces, ¿para hacer el overclokin se usa nitro?


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 7, 2009)

mmm

Overclocking con nitro heee, suena bien.. 
A las sopladas... No juego...

Programa: Compresor5HP v1.01     Ya lo hago en visual  

ejeje Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Sep 7, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> cuando la salida se tira "un pedito" es un 1 .
> silencio es =0


 
Esa estubo buena


----------



## junior90 (Sep 8, 2009)

definitivamente que curiosidad?estos hombres tienen que tener demasiados conocimientos para hacer algo como esto!...aunque no creo que sea muy útil en un futuro pues para generar aire a presión se necesita mucha mas potencia que para hacer funcionar un micro...


----------



## tpc (Sep 8, 2009)

que sera un atchuss

buajajajajjajajajajajajaja


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 9, 2009)

Supongo qe está bien para demostrar que se pueden hacer circuitos digitales con otras cosas, pero me parece una forma bastante estúpida de gastar el tiempo y el dinero, porque, desdeluego, yo no compraria un procesador neumatico


----------



## mariachy (Dic 1, 2009)

yo despues de estudiar mucho logre crear una compuerta or a base de mangueras

aca mi creacion



ahora estoy estudiando como hacer or de mas entradas y buffers, ya llegare al microcontrolador


----------



## electrodan (Dic 1, 2009)

mariachy dijo:


> yo despues de estudiar mucho logre crear una compuerta or a base de mangueras
> 
> aca mi creacion
> 
> ...


 Recién me percato de que mi baño tiene varias compuertas OR.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 1, 2009)

Esas son TTL o Cmos???


----------



## electrodan (Dic 1, 2009)

Son CCPA (caño complementario para agua).


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 2, 2009)

Lo que capitanp muestra sin duda parece un dispositivo con entrada para clock, una entrada de datos en serie (supongo que en este caso es continuo, sin pulsos) y un triger (gatillo) y el test chanel supongo que es la salida.

Que se parece a algo que tiene Clock, entrada y triger.

Nose pero me gusta para que sea un sumador. y la creación de mariachi para ser efectiva le faltan valvulas para que no regrese la presión del fluido usado, por las otras entradas.

Y si, electrodan tiene razón , el baño tiene eso. De hecho por ahí existe un sistema que funciona con valvular controladas por temperatura, (termostatos). El sistema permite ahorrar agua de la regadera. El sistema evita esto: Al abrir una valvula, grifo o llave de paso de agua, se tira una buena cantidad al drenaje, y estos tiempos últimos no estan para eso.
Bueno el sistema funciona así: Al abrir una de esas valvulas, llaves o grifos, el agua no sale, sino que se desvía de nuevo al tanque y hasta que el termostato detecta agua caliente o templada segun la temperatura de apertura, esta se abre y permite la salida para que tomes el baño sin demora y el agua no se desperdicie.

Click..


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2009)

en teoria no seria una compuerta logica ya que utilisa varios niveles no solo 1 y 0 uno regula la temperatura mesclando el agua fria y caliente (pero en el diablito de mi medidor de luz si hay una compuerta or, je je je)


----------



## Nepper (Dic 2, 2009)

Cuando remodelé mi casa, los albañiles fueron muy inteligentes y me instalaron un XOR, ya que de la canilla (grifo) de agua caliente salía fria, y la canilla del agua fria salía caliente... (está demás decir que el inodoro estaba calentito (HOT))...
Esta tecnología incomprendida fué reprendida inmediatamente... y nadie resultó muerto.... ya que tenían que terminar la otra mitad de la casa...


----------



## Rius64 (Dic 2, 2009)

Jaja que ingenio


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 2, 2009)

mariachy dijo:


> yo despues de estudiar mucho logre crear una compuerta or a base de mangueras
> 
> aca mi creacion
> 
> ...








Rius64 dijo:


> Jaja que ingenio


 le va a ganar al proyecto del cern


claro no te diste cuenta que no mas dibujaste las entrada a y b  y la salida q entoses una not como seria ??? osea es logico que con dos caños no podes aser una compuerta yo ise un 555 con airre le puse un caja de inspeccion y ocho caños ejjej ay que ser ehh me gusta que agas la exor esta bueno por que no se compra en alguna casa de electronica se compra en al ferrreteria ejjejej miren que capaz las falsifican como los transitores ojooo en vez de cmos son (air caño mos) no se copien es registrado bueno los dejo me parece rraro lño de las compuertas 

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 2, 2009)

Nepper dijo:


> Cuando remodelé mi casa, los albañiles fueron muy inteligentes y me instalaron un XOR, ya que de la canilla (grifo) de agua caliente salía fria, y la canilla del agua fria salía caliente... (está demás decir que el inodoro estaba calentito (HOT))...
> Esta tecnología incomprendida fué reprendida inmediatamente... y nadie resultó muerto.... ya que tenían que terminar la otra mitad de la casa...



jajaja, Se parecen a los albañiles de por acá!!!


----------



## Danbat (Dic 2, 2009)

Más allá de los chistes, y hablando en serio, una aplicación práctica de estos procesadores neumáticos podría ser para dispositivos militares. ¿Cómo? En una guerra de pulsos electromagnéticos, donde cada bando intenta desarticular al enemigo inutilizando sus equipos electrónicos, aquel que pueda prescindir de la electricidad tendrá una ventaja táctica. Este experimento puede no ser tan inocente y definitivamente no es tirar el dinero.

Y la idea no es nueva. Algo así, pero con hidráulica, se intentaba desarrollar en la década de 1980 en EEUU bajo el proyecto de defensa estratégica de Reagan. Era para soportar los PEM de las bombas nucleares.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 2, 2009)

Danbat dijo:


> Más allá de los chistes, y hablando en serio, una aplicación práctica de estos procesadores neumáticos podría ser para dispositivos militares. ¿Cómo? En una guerra de pulsos electromagnéticos, donde cada bando intenta desarticular al enemigo inutilizando sus equipos electrónicos, aquel que pueda prescindir de la electricidad tendrá una ventaja táctica. Este experimento puede no ser tan inocente y definitivamente no es tirar el dinero.
> 
> Y la idea no es nueva. Algo así, pero con hidráulica, se intentaba desarrollar en la década de 1980 en EEUU bajo el proyecto de defensa estratégica de Reagan. Era para soportar los PEM de las bombas nucleares.



si lo del microprosesador esta bueno y como dices tu tiene utilidades pero el chiste de este amigo de una compuerta??? no


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2009)

no lo dudo, los ultimos grandes inventos estan gestionados para el uso militar, incluso el internet!!!!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 2, 2009)

Danbat dijo:


> Más allá de los chistes, y hablando en serio, una aplicación práctica de estos procesadores neumáticos podría ser para dispositivos militares. ¿Cómo? En una guerra de pulsos electromagnéticos, donde cada bando intenta desarticular al enemigo inutilizando sus equipos electrónicos, aquel que pueda prescindir de la electricidad tendrá una ventaja táctica. Este experimento puede no ser tan inocente y definitivamente no es tirar el dinero.
> 
> Y la idea no es nueva. Algo así, pero con hidráulica, se intentaba desarrollar en la década de 1980 en EEUU bajo el proyecto de defensa estratégica de Reagan. Era para soportar los PEM de las bombas nucleares.


Para eso están las válvulas termo iónicas.
PD: Que es eso del proyecto de Reagan?


----------



## Nepper (Dic 2, 2009)

Yo pienso que este proyecto es puramente teorico, es como para mostrar a velocidad "humana" como funciona un microprocesador real.
Yo tardé 4 años en decir "se, paso a paso, como funciona un microprocesador", pero para llegar a ello, estube acumulando conocimiento indirectamente.
En otras palabras, el funcionamiento del microprocesador no puede ser explicado en una charla del bar, es mucho lo que uno tiene que tener asimilado para "aceptar" el comportamiento y razonar la lógica utilizada.
Este microprocesador supongo que fué construido con ese propósito, sabiendo que los fluidos son análogos a la electricidad, permite mostrar en forma casi completa, y a una velocidad perceptible, la verdadera naturaleza del microprocesador invisible para muchos.



Danbat dijo:


> Más allá de los chistes, y hablando en serio, una aplicación práctica de estos procesadores neumáticos podría ser para dispositivos militares. ¿Cómo? En una guerra de pulsos electromagnéticos, donde cada bando intenta desarticular al enemigo inutilizando sus equipos electrónicos, aquel que pueda prescindir de la electricidad tendrá una ventaja táctica. Este experimento puede no ser tan inocente y definitivamente no es tirar el dinero.
> 
> Y la idea no es nueva. Algo así, pero con hidráulica, se intentaba desarrollar en la década de 1980 en EEUU bajo el proyecto de defensa estratégica de Reagan. Era para soportar los PEM de las bombas nucleares.



¿no sería mas sencillo y efectivo realizar computadores lumínicos? puede ser una idea descabellada... pero ¿computadores hidraulicos? eso lo veo aún más descabellado... creo, no les afecta las emp y procesan a la velocidad de la luz....


----------



## electrodan (Dic 2, 2009)

Pues si realmente sabes como funciona un microcontrolador al nivel de conocer su lógica interna, te felicito, muy pocas personas tienen esos conocimientos.


----------



## Nepper (Dic 5, 2009)

XD no, ojalá fuera así de groso (groso= regionalismo de argentina, se refiere a un ente maravillos, superior o ecepcional)
No conozco su lógica interna, ni de un pic16f86, pero se, que al poner un movwf (creo que se llamaba así el comando) lo que hace es referencia a una palabra en binario, que es una combianación de 0 y 1, esa combinación, polariza muchos transistores en un paso de clok, y en el sguiente paso, se polarizan otros gracias a la extraña (pero racional) lógica de conexión. Al final, luego de 4 o 5 pasos, depende el PIC, realiza la función de mover el dato.
Digamos, no conozco la lógica interna, para eso están los Datasheet 

Recuerdo que cuando aprendimos sobre los flip-flop, el profesor nos hiso armar un circuito, le dabamos el 1 lógico al set mientra habilitabamos todos los flip-flop, y el profesor comenta, "entonces, el PIN de habilitación van los pulsos de reloj" y yo le respondo "¿para qué?, si con dejarlos habilitados funcionan más rápido" y bueno, me explicó lo que ya es muy conocido por todos...

También recuerdo cuando aprendí las compuertas, en digitales la usabamos mucho, y los integrados funcionaban perfecto, pero, cuando en analógicas 1 estabamos viendo el transistor, el última tema de todos fué transistores en conexón de compuertas.
Entonces me dí cuenta, que las compuertas no eran más que 3 o 4 transistores. Yo, antes de esa clase, pensaba que una compuerta era un solo componente, no un sub componente creado por la combinación de otros, yo pensaba que era algo así:



mariachy dijo:


> yo despues de estudiar mucho logre crear una compuerta or a base de mangueras
> 
> aca mi creacion
> 
> ...


(sin ofender)


----------



## unleased! (Dic 5, 2009)

Y si de repente viene un fuerte viento y deja de funcionar???

Bromas aparte, creo que el inventillo es mas bién para usarlo didacticamente, no tiene fines demasiado prácticos.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 5, 2009)

Entonces NO sabes como funciona realmente.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 5, 2009)

pwero no puede cumplir ninguna funcion esa compuerta or si no mas isiste las patillas de la compuerta entoses un 4070 por ejemplo tiene 14 patas y vs pones 14 caños de entrada y tenes un integrado??? ni por cualquier cosa te pasa eso si no mas dibujas las entradas y salidas naaaaa de encerio eres mago por que no haces magia en la compuerta???


----------



## MVB (Dic 5, 2009)

Con esta electronica no se cortaran los cables si no que se explotaran las mangueras.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 5, 2009)

si es viable el uso de este tipo de dispositivos, señales son señales (aun sean puros violines) devido al tamaño la precion no es mucha y es mas facil combinar esta produccion de energia con otras funcione, imaginenlo en automoviles que ya de por si traen un compresor


----------



## electrodan (Dic 5, 2009)

g.corallo dijo:


> pwero no puede cumplir ninguna funcion esa compuerta or si no mas isiste las patillas de la compuerta entoses un 4070 por ejemplo tiene 14 patas y vs pones 14 caños de entrada y tenes un integrado??? ni por cualquier cosa te pasa eso si no mas dibujas las entradas y salidas naaaaa de encerio eres mago por que no haces magia en la compuerta???



Si solo conectas un par de cables a una PCB tampoco tenés un IC.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 5, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Si solo conectas un par de cables a una PCB tampoco tenés un IC.



hay quise acer el chiste jeje como hiso este hingeniero trucho con la or

jejej

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2009)

g.corallo dijo:


> ay quise acer el chiste jeje como hiso ester hingeniero trucho con la or
> 
> jejej
> 
> saludos.



Cuidado con las faltas de ortografía, puede venir Jasper y...

Si no preguntale a *San Cacho *


----------



## boximil1 (Dic 6, 2009)

en realidad (y esto es mi opinion discutible).
creo yo que usamos o hemos adoptado el uso de la electricidad por ser "el fluido " de mas facil transporte , limpio y eficiente.
en el caso de microcontroladores el tema es EL CONTROL, pero como fuente de energia tambien.

se transforma hoy dia el gas en electricidad .
con un cable se transmite , no hacen falta caños ni nada mas complejo.

podemos generar luz con un gas, podemos mover un motor con fluidos, creo que si el ser humano se hubiese "emperrado " en usar un determinado fluido como unico medio de energia y control habria logrado tambien maravillas . 

en lo que se refiere a control la electricidad gano, pero creo que es similar a otros fluidos como ser el agua o el aire.
Haria falta si ingenio para las adaptaciones, pero en electronica hubo muchisima investigacion, fijense que no es tan complejo hacer un control de fluido con otro fluido, pero para lograr un transistor los cientificos tuvieron que sumergirse en temas tan complejos como el material P o N , o las junturas (?) .

ofrecer resistencia a un fluido, o almacenarlo en un recipiente, o que ese fluido controle una valvula que abra una puerta de mas potencia.
en fin, la cosa es viable, pero el ser humano decanto en la electronica y antes en la electricidad por varios motivos : tamaño, facilidad de transporte, miniaturizacion, etc y mas etc.

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2009)

a eso me referia!!!!!


----------



## DANDY (Dic 6, 2009)

mariachy dijo:


> yo despues de estudiar mucho logre crear una compuerta or a base de mangueras
> 
> aca mi creacion
> 
> ...



Bueno para que sea compuerta or tendrias que usar 2 valvulas antiretorno o check en los lados (a) y (b) para simular dos diodos, así cuando ingrese el aire por un lado solo tome la via de salida (e) y no retorne por una entrada ¬¬ si se pueden hacer muchas compuertas logicas de forma casera solo necesitamos unas OR y unas NOT.... en cuanto a la NOT pues se tendria que hacer una valvula que se cierre cuando le entra aire


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2009)

DANDY dijo:


> Bueno para que sea compuerta or tendrias que usar 2 valvulas antiretorno o check en los lados (a) y (b) para simular dos diodos, así cuando ingrese el aire por un lado solo tome la via de salida (e) y no retorne por una entrada ¬¬ si se pueden hacer muchas compuertas logicas de forma casera solo necesitamos unas OR y unas NOT.... en cuanto a la NOT pues se tendria que hacer una valvula que se cierre cuando le entra aire



Se están tomando muy en serio lo de la valvula


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 6, 2009)

dejalos tacatomon, de una broma salen buenos inventos, no dudes que el tipo ese del microprocesador lo hizo nomas por que alguien se tiro un pedo, vastante logico


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 6, 2009)

se vendra el forodehidraulica.com???

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> se vendra el *forodehidraulica.com*???
> 
> saludos



Jajajsndjasd Buenisimo


----------



## quimypr (Dic 8, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> se vendra el forodehidraulica.com???
> 
> saludos



Seria neumatica en realidad.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 8, 2009)

pasa que yo ya estoy un paso a delante en energias alternativas, jeje


----------

